
Show HN: I made Spotlight for Chrome (Cmd+M) - codecors
https://usespotlight.co/
======
willio58
On iPhone safari this site’s nav bar is hard to use. It seems to hide with any
downward movement, which is bad for iPhones because of the spring effect at
the top of a page. Maybe check that the user is beyond a certain threshold
(100px down the page?) before hiding the nav.

Otherwise I really like the idea.

